# How to stop my cat from spraying?



## Julia lover (Jul 17, 2012)

she is 6
spayed when she was a kitten

I have hens and outdoor rabbit only

she is indoore/outdoor, stay inside most of the time..

we have a big garden, she never go to the street, only walk on the walls

she is only and always spray out side or in the kitchen

she don't like litter boxs, only do it out side



HOW can I stop her from spraying in the kitchen??


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Do you have any strange cats coming into your garden? If so, she may be leaving territorial marks telling them this is HER turf. Spayed cats don't usually spray, but if she feels threatened by another cat claiming what she considers HER territory, she may. If she only started spraying now, after all these years, it suggest a new cat has moved into the neighbourhood, and she preceives this newcomer as a threat to her territory.

How do you clean the places where she sprays?
If you use ammonia or chlorine, she will only want to mark these spots again. There are special scent removers you can buy in a pet shop, but if the other cat is weeing or spaying in the garden, she will still be tempted to answer in the same vein.

If there are other, more dominant cats around, the best thing would be t ocatproof your garden so they can no longer come in, and she cannot get out of the garden. That way, her territory will be hers, and hers alone, and she will feel safe again.

You can also get a feliway diffuser to reduce her stress, so she will at least feel more secure indoors.


----------



## Julia lover (Jul 17, 2012)

Jiskefet said:


> Do you have any strange cats coming into your garden? yes If so, she may be leaving territorial marks telling them this is HER turf. Spayed cats don't usually spray, but if she feels threatened by another cat claiming what she considers HER territory, she may. If she only started spraying now, she started from 5 years, after all these years, it suggest a new cat has moved into the neighbourhood, and she preceives this newcomer as a threat to her territory.
> 
> How do you clean the places where she sprays?
> If you use ammonia or chlorine, she will only want to mark these spots again. There are special scent removers you can buy in a pet shop (i will try to find one) but if the other cat is weeing or spaying in the garden, she will still be tempted to answer in the same vein.
> ...


I will do =-)


----------



## Julia lover (Jul 17, 2012)

does feliway diffuser have a smell? because I have asthma


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

Julia lover said:


> does feliway diffuser have a smell? because I have asthma


To humans; no.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

It doesn't smell at all.
They are pheromones that make the place smell like home to a cat, the scent of the safety of the litter and mama cat....
Her safe haven.

I am asthmatic, myself, and it doesn't affect me at all.


----------



## Julia lover (Jul 17, 2012)

thank you very much!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Julia lover said:


> does feliway diffuser have a smell? because I have asthma


I have asthma, and I cannot run the Feliway Diffusers at all in my home
without it triggering an asthma attack very quickly. It is not the smell, it is the carrier that is used - some kind of oil I think. When that becomes warm it is apparent to me as I breathe.

I can use the F/way spray providing I put on a face mask to spray it and then leave the room immediately and close the door.

I would really urge caution with the diffusers.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Sounds like you have an allergic reaction to that particular oil...

It's the first I have heard of anyone having that reaction to feliway, but I do know of someone having a similar problem with air fresheners...
I never use them, but I cannot tolerate people wearing perfume.


----------



## pavilion016 (Apr 24, 2013)

I have problem like this but my cat like my bed!

it spay my bed 4-5 time in a week , I'm very tried.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

hi, i found it helped to spend 
more time playing with cat in the areas they spray as it builds their 
confidence in that area and its fun for u too dont fret it will pass.
!play dont spray!


----------

